# [kdelibs 3.5.9-r4] emerge arrêté (résolu)

## VikingB

Bonjour ;

mon emerge kdelibs s'est arrêté avec le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> grep: /usr/lib/libmad.la: No such file or directory
> 
> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libmad.la: No such file or directory
> 
> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libmad.la' is not a valid libtool archive
> ...

 

Que dois-je faire ?  Merci de votre aide .Last edited by VikingB on Sun May 11, 2008 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge en cours, je te dis quoi tout de suite  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-690392-highlight-kdelibs.html

----------

## VikingB

Ouups... On peut attendre la -r5 alors aussi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

chez moi ça marche. Seul csound explose...

----------

## VikingB

Essayé libmad d'abord .  Marche pas . Je verrai cela demain .

----------

## VikingB

J'ai relancé la mise à jour aujourd'hui, dont kdelibs, qui est passé sans anicroche.

Je note deux choses toutefois

-positif :

je trouve que un emerge -puDvn world  donne maintenant les choses de manière plus claire avec les paquets à unmerger avant de les ré-emerger au niveau des blocages 

-négatif

je n'ai plus de son de notifications du système avec KDE,  et ce malgré un ré-emerge de kdearts, alors que tout le reste fonctionne normalement

----------

## ghoti

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> je n'ai plus de son de notifications du système avec KDE,  et ce malgré un ré-emerge de kdearts, alors que tout le reste fonctionne normalement

 

Bah, laisse tomber aRts !

Pour les sons système, regarde ici  :Wink: 

----------

